# Kindle fire wont turn on, green flashing light



## Djworton (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi, for first time since i got it, my KF wont turn on, it has not been rooted, just a plain old stock version.
What happens is the power button turns green and then switches off again.  So now my KF wont turn on at all, just keeps doing this.

However no fear, i quickly got online with another computer and found a solution,

What you need to do if this happens , is insert the charger cable, and hold the power button in for over 1 minute with your finger, after 1min release finger and press power button again. This performs a "hard reset" and you should be up and running again.

I'm telling you this, incase oneday like me, you wake up and find your kindle Fire extinguished..

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Good info to share.  I have needed to do this 4-5 times since purchasing. 
(The first time it happened sent me on a frantic web search and that's how I found KB )


----------

